# Project rendered in Kerkythea



## Ian (16 Jan 2011)

Hi All

I thought I would post a project I have just sent to my customer for approval.

Modelled in sketchup and rendered in Kerkythea.

Exterior with coat of arms on lid






Lid open





Front open





Drawers





This be made from Black walnut and curly maple with the exterior french polished.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Blister (16 Jan 2011)

:shock: :shock: 

Wow , That looks the part 8) 

Its lovely , If your customer refuses it ,save it knocking about , just post it off to me , I will give it a new home :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## rileytoolworks (16 Jan 2011)

Excellent. Nice job on the grain (s). I love the reflection of the key in the front.
Does it have brass inserts for the handle?
How long to render?

Adam.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jan 2011)

Very nice. I bet the client likes that.

If I may make some suggestions about the materials...

Rotate the material on the bottom edges of the box lid so it runs the right direction.
Use Projection to apply the material to the curves on the finger pulls on the drawer fronts and, before applying the material, make sure you don't have the end of the material over the curve.
You might move the curly maple material on the drawer fronts to the left so that dark, slightly angled grain line falls on the finger pull gap. I think that would help make it look like the three pieces are cut from the same piece of wood instead of being the same piece of wood.

These are all small things really. They would go toward improving the render.

I can't wait to see a picture of the real thing.


----------



## Ian (16 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys

Yes brass brusso handles

Rendering time was about 2 hours per image - res was 1280x 768 and rendering preset was MLT.

Thanks Dave I will bear that in mind for the next box for this customer.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jan 2011)

Ian, would you do a screen shot of SketchUp showing the background and lights? Perhaps turn on Hidden Geometry.

Did you add the lights in SU or wait to add them in KT?


----------



## Ian (16 Jan 2011)

Hi Dave

Lights and background was created by a KT forum member who sent it to me as a studio setup so it would be easier for me to render boxes.

I will see if I can find the model as I just merge it with my model so it is an xml file.

Ian


----------



## Ian (16 Jan 2011)

Sorry Dave I meant to say it was an KZX file.

Thats all I received was a KZX file.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## CNC Paul (16 Jan 2011)

Hey Ian,

That looks great, with such a good rendering the customer will see exactly what they are getting.


----------



## Ian (16 Jan 2011)

Hi Paul

Yes it gives the customer a good idea - but it is always stressed to them that this is a computer render - thats why when I render I only run about 30-40 passes in MLT which leaves a slightly speckled image.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## CNC Paul (16 Jan 2011)

Ian ,

I have been using Shaderlight which works within Sketchup, yet another learning curve but the results are pretty good but not as
good as yours.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jan 2011)

Nice work, Paul.

I gave Shaderlight a try. It's nice. I think I like KT better but Shaderlight is easy. I don't find photo-realistic renders to be worth the time investment for my work so I decided to stick with KT since it is free.


----------



## Ian (16 Jan 2011)

very nice Paul

Ian


----------



## rileytoolworks (16 Jan 2011)

Ian, I just looked at your website. Exquisite boxes mate. 
Bookmarked as inspiration! (and a source of quality hinges).

Adam.


----------



## Ian (17 Jan 2011)

Hi Adam

Thanks! This box is a set of three and this is the second in the set. All have coat of arms on the lid and made from walnut.

Cash box - Watch/cufflink box - Stationary box

I will post images of the final box when completed.

Cheers

Ian


----------

